
Tata, Zuckerberg, Bezos, Ma join Bill Gates to invest billions in clean energy - doener
http://www.dealstreetasia.com/stories/rata-tata-zuckerberg-bezos-jack-ma-join-bill-gates-to-provide-patient-capital-for-innovations-in-clean-energy-21456/
======
executesorder66
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10647655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10647655)

